# Orange County Beach Ride TODAY



## tripple3 (Dec 20, 2015)

Ride meets at 301 Main St. Balboa at 10:ish Donut Shop
Ride to Main St. Huntington Beach for lunch and back
A few of us do this ride often; so post up the date and lets RIDE!
Sunday Dec. 20 2015






Couple pics from the ride…


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Bump it...*

I heard rcole is doing this ride today: 12-24 10:00 am at Balboa Donuts to HB Main St for lunch if anyone is free to RIDE
Hopefully he will post a pic here for us to see what we missed....


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Beach ride*

Was at the Balboa donut shop, no one there, called MIKE he was running late, so we met on the strand. Rode along for awhile when Mike noticed a low rear tire, split side wall, and headed for home. I went on to HB for lunch. Mark and Jannis show up for lunch on Marks motorcycle dressed up like santa clause, along with about 50-60 other santa clause dressed bikers. Weather was nice for late Dec low 60s. Got a photo of my 51 straight bar.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thursday, December 31, 2015
Meet on Brookhurst Street near Hamilton HB at 10 AM to ride to Sunset Beach for lunch   There are three or four of us at least coming out to ride today.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 31, 2015)

You guys suck I'm at work LOL


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2015)

yea, some of us are at work.


----------



## mrg (Dec 31, 2015)

Or some of us are just sick!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 31, 2015)

Super nice day; five riders riding Huntington and Sunset Beach.


----------



## Eric (Dec 31, 2015)

Great ride today guys.  I could get used to the midweek ride thing.


----------



## Eric (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 8, 2016)

I am at work waiting on an inspector… But I hear Ron and Cory are riding the coast today. 







Post some pics please, to show what we missed.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 15, 2016)

*Bump To Ride*

Today Friday, January 15, 2016
Meeting at Corys at 9 AM to ride south to Balboa and then turn around and ride north to Huntington Beach Main Street for lunch. 
Come on out and let's ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Eric said:


> Great ride today guys.  I could get used to the midweek ride thing.




Thursday, January 28 meet at Cory's house at 10 AM to ride down to the tip of Balboa across the ferry to Newport to a sweet little diner for lunch and back. 
Cory lives just off Brookhurst near Banning in Huntington Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 15, 2016)

Presidents' Day ride.
Monday, February 15, 2016 balboa donut shop at 11 AM to ride to lunch in Huntington Beach. 
City workers holiday plus retired folks, Home business execs.,  unscheduled electricians, and anyone else who decides to take the day off to ride an old vintage cruiser... come on down!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Sunday, February 21 balboa donut shop at 10 AM 
Plenty of free parking in the neighborhoods near Balboa pier. 
The rest of us are riding our bikes from home. It should be an awesome day along Newport and Huntington Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 21, 2016)

Super fun ride today. We had seven riders along the coast and there was quite a few people down there.


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thursday, February 25 balboa donut shop at 10 AM. 
I was scheduled to work but the material is not in so I get to ride again…
If you want to ride along but can't get a bike down to the beach you can ride one of mine from my house starting at 9 AM like  rustjunkie did last week. 



Always a great time and lunch at the pizza lounge on Main Street in Huntington Beach.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thursday, March 3 Balboa donut shop at 10 AM. 
Ride the Newport and Huntington beach strand to lunch at the pizza lounge 
301 main street HB
I will be leaving my house at 9. 
Cory will be leaving his about 9:25
Always a great time at the beach


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2016)

Riding today: Wednesday, March 9. 10 AM at Balboa donuts to ride to the pizza lounge for lunch. 





Join us if you are free


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 17, 2016)

Happy Saint Patrick's day.
Meet at the pizza lounge in Balboa at 10 AM wearing something green…


----------



## Cory (Mar 20, 2016)

Meet at balboa donuts 10 am Sunday March 20th.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 20, 2016)

Those girls have a lot of balls.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thursday, March 24 Balboa donut shop at 10 AM
Ride to lunch on Main Street in Huntington Beach





Come on out for a ride


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 31, 2016)

Thursday, March 31 10 AM on the bike path in Huntington Beach at the end of Brookhurst Street. 
Riders riding to lunch....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 3, 2018)

Bump the old thread to ride: Balboa 10ish  to Woody's in Sunset Beach for lunch.











Meet at my house before 9 to ride there.


----------

